# Reticulated knifefish



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my14" marble knife aka reticulated knifefish aka pompom knifefish aka arowana knifefish or best know as Papyrocranus afer.

They are by far the most aggressive featherbacks. They will even gang up on my 26" CK. If keep in groups when small they will form a pack and school together even as sub-adults. Newly introduced featherback will be harass or newly introduced reticulated knifefish. If it can stand up to the beating they will let it join the pack. They are like MS-13 that you need to get jumped in before you are officially a gang member.

Not so retic or marble anymore as it lost all the spots when it hit 12".

















What it look like when it was small at 4.5"


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

cool... i like it


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> cool... i like it


Yes they are very cool! They were from Kole before.


----------

